# Schlauch verbinden



## frosch2 (19. Apr. 2010)

Blöd wie ich bin habe ich beim Graben meinen Pumpenschlauch (1 1/4 Zoll) zerstört. Jetzt muss ich die Enden verbinden. Dazu habe ich einen Messingverbinder ähnlich wie desem hier

Anhang anzeigen 61378

verwendet. Naiv hatte ich zuerst normale Rohrschellen benutzt, womit es nicht dicht zu kriegen war. Dann habe ich Edelstahl-Spannbacken genommen:

Anhang anzeigen 61379

Das ging zwar besser, aber es tropfte immer noch. Dann habe ich noch etwas fester angezogen, doch offensichtlich mehr als 13Nm, denn eine der Spangen ist dann am Blech gerissen.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar der mich davor bewahrt, den Schlauch komplett neu verlegen zu müssen.


----------



## teichlaich (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*






Was hälst du hiervon? Was für ne Art Schlauch verwendest du?


----------



## frosch2 (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Nee, das geht nur für einfache Gartenschläuche. Für Hochdruck wird das nicht gehen, und für 1/4 gibt es so etwas glaube ich auch gar nicht. Dennoch lieben Dank


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Servus Christian

Eine Anregung .....


----------



## frosch2 (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Als Schlauch verwende ich einen dickwandigen Saugschlauch, und zwar diesen hier:

http://j.mp/cqYeVV


----------



## frosch2 (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

@Helmut: Das könnte funktionieren. Braucht man da auch Schellen oder wie wird das zusammengefügt?


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Hallo  Christian,

ich hab die hier genommen: http://www.gardena.com/opencms/open...t=PK435&scat=PK43540&prod=4078500710404&bls=0 und dazu, weil ich sie noch hatte, die Kunststoffschellen von Oase.

Auch für das Teil von Helmut brauchst Du Schellen.


----------



## frosch2 (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Reichen "normale" Schlauchschellen oder muss es etwas ganz Besonderes sein?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Hi,

also m.M.n. musst du da schon ordentliche Schellen drum machen, ansonsten wird es immer wieder undicht werden.......... 

Am besten wären natürlich Verbinder, die minimal dicker sind wie der Innendurchmesser vom Schlauch, so dass du diesen erst ordentlich erwärmen musst, damit du den Schlauch da drauf bekommst.


----------



## koifischfan (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Auf dem Baumarkt gib es doch in der Schlauchabteilung diverse Fittings für die dicken Schläuche. Dabei es auch ein Verbinder. So wie dieser bei ebay:
Artikel-Nummer 400093150446 http://cgi.ebay.de/Messing-Verbindu...s_Garten_Garten_Bewässern?hash=item5d2768fcee

Mit vernünftigen Schlauchschellen hält das auch. Also nicht die Selbstgebastelten aus der Meterware.
Schellen braucht man in jedem Fall.


----------



## ebo (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Hallo.

Deine Bilder kann man leider nicht betrachten weil sie gelöscht wurden. Copyright is klar aber egal. Meine Schwiegermutter hat vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Kirschbaumwurzel mit der Axt bearbeitet.
Naja irgendwann war das dann aber nicht mehr die Wurzel sondern der Saugschlauch meiner Gartenpumpe in ca. 70cm Tiefe. Ja ne is klar was liegt der da auch. Ich dacht das wäre die Wurzel die steil nach unten geht..

Ich kann dir sagen was hatte ich nen Hals. Deutlich sichtbar wenn es hell gewesen wäre. Aber nein. Es muss ja fertig werden. Egal ob im dunkeln wenns fertig ist ist fertig.

Ich bin zu einem Heizungs - Sanitär Dingens und da gab es Messingverbinder. Hanf und Schmiere dazu und ab nach Hause. Ich habe Stunden damit verbracht bis ich es dann endlich dicht hatte. Die waren aber relativ teuer. Die Verbinder waren nicht einfache Steckhülsen. Die musste man mittels Rohrzange dann gegeneinander richtig zudrehen. 
Aber besser als einen kpl. neuen Schlauch verlegen.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## Steinadler (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Hallo Christian,

also ich habe in meiner Flachzone auch zwei 1,5 Zoll Schläuche verbinden gemusst. Ich habe den Adapter von Oase genommen und auf beiden Seiten Oase Kabelschellen aus Plastik von Oase Pumpen befestigt. Da die Verbindung bei mir sowieso in der Flachzone noch ist, ist es mir egal gewesen, ob es hundertprozentig dicht ist. Ich habe aber zum Steine ankleben einen Kleber von Ocra (Unterwasserkleber aus dem Aquariumbereich) genommen, der auch unter Wasser geklebt werden kann. Denn kannst Du ja evtl. zur Absicherung noch mit rein oder rum tun.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## frosch2 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schlauch verbinden*

Hallo an Alle,

lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe. Gestern habe ich es mit den Oase-Verbindern (Danke Helmut und Michael!) und Original Oase Kunstoff-Schellen (Danke Christine und Michael!) hinbekommen. Ich kann also nur davon abraten, Messingverbinder zu nehmen. Vielleicht wäre es gegangen, wenn ich die auch wie die Kunststoff-Verbinder gekürzt hätte? Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall hält es jetzt.


----------

